#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Kanpur 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

## rakeshsingh

*This is a thread for IIT Kanpur 2011 Admissions, Cutoff Discussion, Click here for IIT Kanpur 2012 admission, Cutoff Discussion
*​*
Hi Faadoos,

I ll be your guide for IIT Kanpur on faadooengineers.....go ahead.....clear ur doubts....*:Laie_53::Laie_53::Laie_53::Laie_53:

*Graduation Courses offered at IIT Kanpur:

**B. Tech*
students admitted through Joint Entrance Examination (JEE)comprises of 8 semester academic curriculumoffered in all core engineering branchesconsists of a core programme common to all students providing a strong base  of general education Mathematics, Physics, Chemistry, Engineering Sciences,  Technical Arts, and Humanities and Social Sciences. With advancement, more and  more professional courses come into picture. In the final year, there is a  project in the chosen branch of specialization.*B.Tech. - M. Tech  Dual degree*
students admitted through JEETwo degrees ( B.Tech and M Tech) are awarded at the end of 5 year course for  qualifying students. B. Tech. degree is awarded in the branch of the department  while M Tech degree will be awarded in the specialization that is decided at the  time of admission.Academic core program up to third year is common with the four year B Tech  program. Fourth year onwards electives for Dual Degree students will be in the  area of their specialization.*Integrated M. Sc.*
students admitted through JEEcomprises of 10 semester academic curriculum
offered in Chemistry,  Physics, Mathematics and Scientific Computing and Economics.The program is at par with BTech and Dual degree programs. The first two  semesters is common to all students doing their B.Tech / M.Sc (Int.). Then the  courses started diverging into more department specific paths . It is designed  to equip the undergraduate students with basic engineering knowledge, besides  inculcating enthusiasm and expertise for research in basic sciences, enabling  them to excel in diversified environments*.**PLACEMENTS
*

*Ranking
*Has been rated between 1 to 5 across various rankings.

*Fees
*The general fee structure of undergraduate course offered by IIT Kanpur is Rs 25542, payable at the time of admission

*About the College - as per website
*Indian Institute of Technology, Kanpur                            is one of the premier institutions established by the                            Government of India. The aim of the Institute is to                            provide meaningful education, to conduct original research                            of the highest standard and to provide leadership in                            technological innovation for the industrial growth of                            the country. The Institute began functioning in the                            borrowed building of Harcourt Butler Technological Institute                            in 1959 with 100 students and a small faculty. The Institute                            now has its own sprawling residential                            campus, about 2255 undergraduate and 1476 postgraduate                            students, 309 faculty and more than 900 supporting staff.                            The combined record of its past and present faculty                            and students along with the alumni spread across the                            world is awe-inspiring. With the path-breaking innovations                            in both its curriculum and research, the Institute is                            rapidly gaining a legendary reputation.                          
IIT-Kanpur is located on the Grand Trunk Road, 15 km west of Kanpur City   and measures close to 420 hectares. This land was gifted by the  Government of Uttar Pradesh in 1960 and by March 1963 the Institute had  moved to its current location. If someone had visited it then, he/she  would have seen a standing crop, acacia woods, a long winding line of  stately mango trees, flocks of peafowl and a conventional country side  scene of India. The residential campus is planned and landscaped with a  hope for environmental freedom. Halls of residence, faculty and staff  houses and community buildings surround the central academic area to  provide flexibility in movement and communication. The person who  brought this mammoth transformation was Mr.Achyut Kanvinde, a  Delhi-based architect. Since the beginning, the Institute has attracted  scholars from across the country. The rich cultural diversity  of India is reflected in the campus activities of IIT-K as well.                         
From its very inception, IIT Kanpur                            has been striving to develop itself into an institution                            of excellence in education and research in consonance                            with the contemporary and future needs of India. In                            meeting this challenge, the Institute has always been                            making special efforts to recruit talented faculty on                            a world-wide basis and to admit brilliant students from                            all over the country by a careful selection process.                            Continuous efforts have been made to provide the faculty                            with well-equipped facilities to enable them to participate                            in national endeavors in Science                            and Technology in a major way. In addition to offering                            formal Undergraduate and Post-graduate Programs, the                            Institute has been involved in Continuing Education                            and Research & Development in areas of value to                            both the Industry and the Government. In a very short                            span, the Institute has attained recognition as a major                            centre of learning in Engineering, Science and several                            Inter-disciplinary Areas. The Institute has been served                            by illustrious Directors.                            Not only, has the Institute acted as the breeding ground                            for ideas and talent, it also has recognised and honoured                            scholars                            of distinction.*

Hostels and student demography
*The institute has around 4,000 students with equal numbers of graduate  and undergraduate students. Students live in the hostels, officially  known as 'Halls of Residence'. There are eleven hostels, nine are for  boys (Hall 1-5, Hall 7-10) and two are for girls (GH1 and GH2 -  previously known as Hall 6).

*Cut Offs*
Opening Rank: AIR 33
Closing Rank: AIR 5233
Branchwise & category wise data available
*
NOW TIME FOR YOUR QUERIES!!!!* :Laie_69::Laie_69::Laie_69:





  Similar Threads: IT BHU 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Trichy 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Surathkal 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Rourkela 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Hamirpur 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

----------


## ankit7agarwal

what are the placement stats of mathematics and scientific computing branch at iit kanpur????

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

> what are the placement stats of mathematics and scientific computing branch at iit kanpur????


Ankit, i guess you are talking about the 5 year integrated Msc course for Mathematics and scientific computing?

Most placements for students in this department are in profiles of Investment and banking, Equity Researcher, Software Engineer, Quantitative Financial Analyst, Data Analyst, Financial and Business Analyst.

Also, companies like JP Morgan, HP, Microsoft, Yahoo, TCS, ICICI, HSBC, McKinsey etc have been the past recruiters for this deptt.

Let me know if you have any more questions...

----------


## Abhishek Singh shekhawat

sir what is better mathematics and computing in kanpur ya ocean and naval eng. in iit madras

----------


## rakeshsingh

> sir what is better mathematics and computing in kanpur ya ocean and naval eng. in iit madras


Hi Abhishek,

Mathematics and Computing & Ocean and Naval are poles apart...which one u wanna end up with is dependent on ur personality type......wud u prefer number crunching and research all ur life or a more adventurous life as a naval engg.!!!

----------


## shah.aman

What would be the better option:
Mechanical Eng at IIT Kanpur or Chemical Eng at  IIT Mumbai?
Which one of them is a better branch in the field for research?

----------


## rakeshsingh

> What would be the better option:
> Mechanical Eng at IIT Kanpur or Chemical Eng at  IIT Mumbai?
> Which one of them is a better branch in the field for research?


Both are equally good as per me....though i feel that the mechanical engineers hav much more fun....it has more scope and i an evergreen branch.....IIT kanpur has very good placements for Mech and I feel u shud take it....though it is also dependent on what u liked more...learning physics and machine concepts or learning chemistry in school........

----------


## shah.aman

What is the scope and placements for both-
mechanical eng n chemical eng in india n abroad?

----------


## rakeshsingh

> What is the scope and placements for both-
> mechanical eng n chemical eng in india n abroad?


The placements are almost the same for both branches in IITs.....though this is not true for NITs/other colleges. The simple reason is their are fewer "very good" jobs in chemical and all are taken by IITians  :(devil):  :(devil): 

As far as mechnical is concerned.....it has better scope in terms of further studies....

P.S. Do not judge a branch by its placements alone...And that too for core branches in IIT....Decide what u like and take it. IITs give u so much exposure that everyone has ample opportunities to showcase their talent!

----------


## shah.aman

my AIR in jee is 710.
Shud i give prefenc to CS in Khragpur, Roorkee to Mechanical in Kanpur, Delhi?

----------


## rakeshsingh

> my AIR in jee is 710.
> Shud i give prefenc to CS in Khragpur, Roorkee to Mechanical in Kanpur, Delhi?


Again entirely ur choice....what u like doing...the preferences u mentioned have similar cut offs........CS is always the branch of choice for the level of overseas opportunities it provides....so its not always abt placement alone....what u wanna do in life is more important!

On second thoughts....if u get Delhi then u have the Metro advantage....take ur call...

----------


## 1007varun

i m getting metallurgy ..i wanted to know hws that branch and hw are its placements..

----------


## rakeshsingh

> i m getting metallurgy ..i wanted to know hws that branch and hw are its placements..


The branch is as good as the other branches........It has really good faculty & has enjoyed very good placements...avg is arnd 6 lakhs with highest being 9 lakhs & lowest being 3 lakhs.....the highest is not like 20-22 lakhs and therefore doesnt skew the averages like it does in CSE and other branches!!

----------


## 1007varun

but these are the placements of earlier batches..wat abt the placements of 2010-2011 batch of metallurgy...

----------


## rakeshsingh

> but these are the placements of earlier batches..wat abt the placements of 2010-2011 batch of metallurgy...


Its holidays and i still have no data for this yr.....

But whats the worry really......!!!

If they were good last yr, they will be good this yr.....Recession is a thing of past now!

----------


## atul agarwal

What about BSBE in IITK? Is it good placement-wise?

----------


## atul agarwal

What about BSBE in Kanpur? How gud is it placement wise?????

----------

